# Wie bringe ich meine Störe gut über den Winter?



## Teichforum.info (9. Dez. 2003)

Ich habe schon so viel gelesen und bin etwas unsicher was die Fütterung von Stören im Winter betrifft. 
Die einen sagen Füttern, die anderen sagen ab einer gewissen Temperatur nicht mehr! 
Ich füttere noch alle 2 Tage für beide __ Störe eine Handvoll Störfutter. 
Meine Störe (Waxdick) sind ca.2-3 Jahre alt und ca. 60cm lang.
Da ich den Teichgrund nicht mehr einsehen kann, weiß ich nicht ob das Futter komplett aufgenommen wird. 
Es ist auch das Füttern in der Flachwasserzone nicht mehr möglich, die beiden haben sich nämlich nach unten verzogen.

Da mein Teich so langsam zu friert und ich die beiden optimal über den Winter bekommen möchte, habe ich folgende Fragen an euch:

1.	Werden Störe das ganze Jahr gefüttert oder wird ab einer bestimmter Wassertemperatur das Füttern eingestellt?
2.	Wenn Fütterung, wie viel und wie oft?
3.	Bei geschlossener Eisdecke, dieselbige aufbrechen (für die Fütterung) ?
4.	Wenn die Fütterung eingestellt wird, ab wann wird wieder gefüttert?
5.	Was habe ich noch vergessen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Dez. 2003)

Hallo Snert,



> 1.	Werden __ Störe das ganze Jahr gefüttert oder wird ab einer bestimmter Wassertemperatur das Füttern eingestellt?


Störe werden das ganze Jahr über gefüttert, selbst bei einer Temperatur von 2°C fressen sie noch. Sicher gibt es auch ein paar ruhige Störe, die sich bei dieser Temperatur eher nur hinlegen und verharren, dann kannst du dir den Wurf in den Teich sparen.



> 2.	Wenn Fütterung, wie viel und wie oft?


Hm, ist eine sehr gute Frage, der ich selbst seid dem Wochenende mit Lars Hilfe(Talk+Literatur) auf den Grund gehen werde. Hier kommt es auf das Gewicht des Störs an, nicht auf die Länge. Zumindest kann ich für meinen Teil sagen, nachdem ich Lars Störe gesehen haben, das meine absolute Hungerleider sind  :cry:  ... aber wird sich ändern



> 3.	Bei geschlossener Eisdecke, dieselbige aufbrechen (für die Fütterung) ?


Solltest du die Decke aufbrechen wollen, kannst du dir sicher sein, daß du Verluste haben wirst, also lieber einen Eisfreishalter zulegen, wo du sicherstellen kannst, daß durch diese offene Stelle Futter in den Teich gelangt.



> 4.	Wenn die Fütterung eingestellt wird, ab wann wird wieder gefüttert?


DIe Fütterung wird nur unter o.g. Bedingungen abgestellt, wenn der Stör auf dem Grund verweilt.



> 5.	Was habe ich noch vergessen?



Nö, mehr fällt mir imo auch ned ein ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Dez. 2003)

hallo snert,

wie du bereits schriebst - die meinungen und die gepflogenheiten der menschen wie auch tiere gehen auseinander.

1. Werden __ Störe das ganze Jahr gefüttert oder wird ab einer bestimmter Wassertemperatur das Füttern eingestellt? - 
ICH füttere nicht mehr.
---------------------------------------
2. Wenn Fütterung, wie viel und wie oft? ----
--------------------------------------------
3. Bei geschlossener Eisdecke, dieselbige aufbrechen (für die Fütterung) ?
auf keinen fall - wenn keine stelle eisfrei ist was eigentlich sein sollte - mit wärme oder warmem wasser auftauen - alle arten von schlägen etc. vermeiden. 
--------------------------------------------
4. Wenn die Fütterung eingestellt wird, ab wann wird wieder gefüttert? 
im frühjahr ab einer wassertemp. von ca. 10grad
------------------------------------
5. Was habe ich noch vergessen - ????

wie gesagt - ich kann nur auf einen winter mit stören zurückblicken - und alle 5 störe die ich besas oder besitze haben sich im winter in den tiefbereich zurückgezogen und die meißste zeit ruhig verharrt wie die anderen fische auch - insgesamt ist auch zu erwähnen daß ein normal entwickelter teich (kein steriler koiteich) auch selbst ein gewisses nahrungsangebot bereithält.

gruß jürgen


----------

